# medical liability insurance



## chrisden_7 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello,
I am trying to find a code for a diagnosis of "medical liability insurance", it is for labs and and EKG, we have been disussing it and V70.4 was suggested though there wasn't a physical done at the visit. Does anyone have any other suggestions? Thanks in advance


----------

